# Help deciding on trees for privacy



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Neighbor and I are looking to plant some trees on the back of our property line. About 210' total. Was looking at Leyland Cypress or Thuja Green Giant.

Thoughts? Or any other recommendations?


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

Both get pretty big. Leland is susceptible to more diseases.

Look around and stop by a nursery to find out what do better in your climate.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Recently planted 75 thuja green giants specifically for that purpose. Has only been about 5 weeks but they seem to be doing great and I dont know if im just imagining it but it seems like the last 3 weeks they are growing little offshoots like mad.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

I planted 6 green giants last spring in April. They were all 4-5' when planting. They are now over 8' all of them, the ones that get the most water are pushing 10' and getting very full. Couldn't be happier with them.

IMHO leylands look like garbage when they mature all their interior foliage disappears. They are also very susceptible to ice/snow damage.

Whatever you plant, you cannot over water them in the first year, first month especially. Water water water.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Jconnelly6b said:


> I planted 6 green giants last spring in April. They were all 4-5' when planting. They are now over 8' all of them, the ones that get the most water are pushing 10' and getting very full. Couldn't be happier with them.
> 
> IMHO leylands look like garbage when they mature all their interior foliage disappears. They are also very susceptible to ice/snow damage.
> 
> Whatever you plant, you cannot over water them in the first year, first month especially. Water water water.


Have you used any sort of fertilizer? I give the trees 6 hours a week of water via tree ring drip line. That works out to about 5.5 gals per tree a week. Not sure if thats alot or a little but they are all doing pretty good since i planted them about 6 weeks ago.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Thujas all the way. Leyland are not recommended any longer due to disease issues. Keep them watered, fertilize in the spring. After year 3 they will grow 2' per year.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

I've got a couple of Laurel hedges they grow very well and have lovely big shiny leaves. They can be cut back hard then grow away stronger than ever.
. This is our front hedge that's about 13' high at its tallest, they will grow a lot higher. Once established ours grow about 2' in a year. :thumbup:


----------



## chrismar (May 25, 2017)

Just a word of caution: if you have deer in the area and they have easy access to your yard they will demolish arborvitae/thuja in no time flat.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

chrismar said:


> Just a word of caution: if you have deer in the area and they have easy access to your yard they will demolish arborvitae/thuja in no time flat.


The deer will eat emerald green arborvitae like candy but don't really like the green giants. In times of famine they will eat the green giants but they are deer resistant. I've got 10 deer that make a loop thru my yard every night and haven't touched my green giants. They have even come right up to the house and eaten stuff in my beds and skipped right past the green giants.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Babaganoosh said:


> chrismar said:
> 
> 
> > Just a word of caution: if you have deer in the area and they have easy access to your yard they will demolish arborvitae/thuja in no time flat.
> ...


Same. I have emeralds that we're planted by the city against my property and the deer browse them hard. They don't touch the green giants.

@Jimefam i did not fertilizer at all the first year. I am in year 2 and gave them about a pound each of 14-14-14 in mid spring.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Yup i have deer on the property pretty much every night and they completely avoid the green giants.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Thanks everyone, going to go with green giants.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

Yeah don't fertilize year one.


----------

